# [FREE LWP] Windmill Live Wallpaper



## evilnoxx (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just published a new live wallpaper.

This is a simple 2d live wallpaper with a few options.

The fans rotate each at their own speed. You can choose how many fans you want to show. You can define the background color and the ground height so it aligns with your icons and widgets.

This live wallpaper is completely free and if you want to support development there is a paid version which is exactly the same as the free one.

I'd like the get some feedback on the color picker, more specifically, if you think that it is obvious how the predefined colors on the bottom work. I feel that something is missing, but not sure. Maybe a message saying "predefine colors". Or maybe it's fine the way it is...

I've attached three screenshots. Please tell me what you think, and if it doesn't work right on your device, post a description or a screenshot so I can fix it as soon as possible.

And here is the play store link:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=noxx.evil.windmill


----------

